#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Patna Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IIT Patna* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Patna* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Patna* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4863

*OPPH*
161

*OB*
2209

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1124

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
538

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Patna Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIT Patna* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 20,200/- Per Semester.

*IIT Patna Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 15,000/- Per Semester.

*IIT Patna Placements 2012:*
*IIT Patna
*
*CSE
*
*EEE
*
*ME
*
*Total*

*Number of Students Registered
*
38
23
22
83

*Number of Offers given
*
37
23
23
83

*Number of Placed student
*
34
18
20
72

*Placement Percentage
*
89.47
78.26
90.91
86.75

*Average Package
*
7.59
6.04
7.16
7.08



*IIT Patna Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Indian Institute of Technology Patna, Patna is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August 06, 2008. It runs from its transit campus in Patliputra Colony, Patna. It has three schools that host seven academic departments namely, School of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mechanical Engineering), School of Sciences (Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics) and School of Humanities and Social Science (Humanities and Social Science).


*Central library:* The Central Library of IIT Patna is one of the advanced libraries in terms of its collection and services. Central Library caters to the information needs of its highly demanding faculty members, students, research scholar as well as staff of the Institute, by offering a wide range of Information Technology (IT) based (and value added) services and products. The Central Library is in fast growing stage. It was started in December 2008 with approximately 1000 books and one online resource. During the short span of time the library has acquired more than 6000 books and about 25 online e-resources including e-books and e-journals. This library is equipped with modern technology of library automation system with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) and Self Check-In and Shelf Check-Out (Drop Box) system using RFID technology. The Library has 15 computers for accessing the different e-resources of the library.

*IIT Patna Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
IIT Patna has three boys hostels and one girls hostel. All the hostels are very close to the academic complex. Presently about 400 students are residing in these hostels. There is a lush of greenery around the hostels. The students have access to Wi-Fi and LAN connectivity. In addition to the adequate health care facilities, all the students are covered under Vidyarthi Mediclaim Insurance Policy. The hostels are equipped with gymnasium and table tennis facilities. The Boys hostel campus has a basketball court, a volleyball court, and badminton court. A football-cum-cricket ground will also be available very soon. A new Gymkhana building is under construction that will house an Indoor Badminton Court, music and dance hall, and a yoga room. There are two students mess and one canteen in the hostel-campus. The students elect a student senate once every year in the month of February


Dr. Naveen Kumar Nishchal is the warden of the all the Boys & Girls hostels. Dr. Nalin Bharti is the Associate Warden of the Aryabhatta Hall, Dr. Maheskkumar H. Kolekar is the Associate Warden of the Ashoka Hall, Dr. Sahid Hussain is the Associate Warden of the New Boys Hostel, and Ms. Neha Vinayak is the Associate Warden of the Girls Hostel.

*IIT Patna Address:* Navin Government Polytechnic Campus, Patliputra Colony, Patna 800 013, India.

*IIT Patna Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

